# STS-02 and Centre Ordered - crossing my fingers..



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

Just got off the phone with SonicBoom audio and for $48 X 2 (shipping costs) I thought I should give them a try. So I purchased the STS-02 and matching center channel and I think I got a pretty good price. Remember, I am up here in Canada so it's not the same deal as down in the US unfortunitly.

So for a total of $1297.00 shipping and taxes included I am hoping I am going to be one happy customer? I will be driving these with an Onkyo tx-nr808 and using my KSW 10 klipsch sub. I am also thinking of throwing my 2002 Klipsch Quintets as my surrounds. I will set it up as either a 5.1 or 7.1 system. The guy also is gong to givem e a good deal should I want to purchase the SSS-02 at a later date.. He mentioned $474.00 tases and shipping included.

So here's hoping I enjoy them.. he said that he has only ever seen one pair returned to his store... keeping my fingers crossed.

Just as a cross reference.. the other speakers I will be comparing thse to are the Klipsch RF82's and the B&W 685's.. thoughts?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Have never heard your references but I have heard the S Series....they are excellent speakers.....I have heard great things of the B&W's and would love to hear them as well. I'm very interested into hearing your thoughts. Not everyone likes the same thing, but these speakers are nice. I really liked them.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I think my main concern is I like a bit of pop.. now I have a sub so that handles most of all my lows.. I just like to be immersed.. feel like I am in the middle of the action or orchastra and if these can do that.. then I am sure they will be good as gold.
But agian, for the cost of shipping and feedback I have read.. I need to hear these before I buy another speaker.. if I even need to?

Should I be concerned with the bandwidth of these speakers.. I notice most other speakers I have been listen to are much lower and go higher..

I guess I want to make sure these will be an upgrade from my Klipsch Quintets..


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Just got my SVS STS-02 mains and the matching centre today. I ordered them on Tuesday and asked for them to be delievered on Friday, as I had the day off. Like a charm they showed up.. just a little to late for me to have any fun with them tonight. I will report after the weekend. Again, I do not have my Onk-808 yet and will only be driving them with my 494 which has 105 Watts per channel.

Cheers,

IS..


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Good deal! Glad your going to have some time to play with them. They are not as hard to drive as the MTS. Waiting to hear what your thought are....good or bad its always good to see what others think. Pluse you trying them out in "your" house is the only way to do it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Quick question, I was reading the Speaker information pdf that is sent with the speakers. It mentions using 12 or 14 gauge wire for longer run. The salesman fron Sonicboom sent me 16 gauge Monster wire. The runs will be about 7 ft or so. Is this speaker wire okay to use?


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

IrishStout said:


> Quick question, I was reading the Speaker information pdf that is sent with the speakers. It mentions using 12 or 14 gauge wire for longer run. The salesman fron Sonicboom sent me 16 gauge Monster wire. The runs will be about 7 ft or so. Is this speaker wire okay to use?


Should be fine.


----------



## Richard in Idaho (Dec 16, 2010)

I am waiting for your thoughts. One of the few speakers that one can listen to here is the RF82's.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I am very impressed with the initial output from teh SVS STS02 and matching centre. The fulliness is something I have not experienced in almost 8 years as my current Klipsch Quintet's only when to 120Hz. So this experience has been eye opening. However, with that said, I only have the Quint's to compare to. So the RF82's and the RF62's are both on sale and have been ordered. I will be able to do a true comparision around the 29th at which time I will have a better idea of how they truely sound. With the rebates and such the price difference will only be $60 difference (RF82 and RF63C having the upper hand in price).

But overall so far I am very impressed with the sound from the SVS's


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

How is your comparison going?


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I ordered some banana plugs from Monoproce but have yet to receive them. I would like the banana clips so I can better compare the speakers in a decent amount of time instead of the 5 - 10 minutes it takes each time to switch the speakers to listen to the same section of a movie.
However, I am able to compare the STS-02 and the RF82 Klipsch musically in quick succession and I find the SVS superior in sound, except when it comes to Rap/Techno, only becasue the Klipsch can go much lower, which I rarely listen to anymore. The SVS seem to just have more detail and make you feel like you are there. This clearity and mid range imagery follow the SVS in to movies with music sound tracks (most movies have them). I do hoever find the centre channel to be a little lack luster. Let me try to explain, in Stars Wars Attack of the Clones the the lightsabers and ships are heard with the SVS's but not entirely felt.. however with the RF82 and RC62.. they are felt. There is one scene where they are searchng for the shape-changer in the bar. Obi-wan cuts off the Shape-Changers arm and the sound of the lightsaber with the RF82's almost makes you jump out of your seat, and then Anikin screams out.. with the SVS's you can tell Anikan has rasied his voice but with the RF82's you can tell he is actually screaming. Also the Klipsch seem to come alive the louder you play them.. however with a 7 and 9 year old right now and a wife who does not really enjoy listen to movies at reference.. I am not sure how many times I would truely be able to get them loud enough to really enjoy them? So here I almost split the speakers.
I am also only listen to the speakers with pretty much stock settings. I am sure the SVS's can be made to be heard with a little more umph?? But I wanted to have a level playing field when testing.. is this a bad way of testng I wonder? So needless to day.. I am still a little undecided right now.. The unfortunite thing is I need to return one of the pairs by the end of next week.
On a side note, I only listen to music occassionally and watch movies and Tv alot more often.. mind you music did not sound good with my Klipsch Quintets so should I keep the SVS over the RF82's I might start listen a little more. 
The difficulty in the decision as well is I would like to keep the speakers I keep for some time and want to try to make the best decision for now and the long run..


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I got a chance to listen to the STS-02's and was very impressed with them. They seem clear, and bring out detail that other speakers don't. They bring out the decay and in between sounds that some speakers don't allow. I was impressed enough with them that you just got to wonder what the M series will sound like.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

The RF82 Klipsch are very easy to drive so hearing "reading" what you have comparing the two "concerning volume" makes sense to me. Are you running them full range or do you have a sub as well? I guess the biggest thing you may want to do is listen to one or the other for a couple/few days in a row and get used to what they sound like and then switch, you may find one or the other just doesn't do it for you.

Either way, it seems your having a good time.:T


Note: I just read in another thread you have a Klipsch 10" Sub, I also read in that thread the price of the SVS v/s Klipsch....just a thought, but you can use that $$ saved on a new sub from SVS. Oh, and since you have already have purchased the speakers you will get a discount for being a repeat customer. :0)


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally received my bananas plugs tonight. So I will best testing out a few movie scenes now that it will take only moments to switch between sets. I should and more importantly need to have a decission made by the middle of next week or so.. if not then I need to keep both sets and I know someone who will not be happy... not one bit!! I will report back soon


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

so is there a big volume difference when going between the two sets? How much power do you have? 
If you did get an SVS sub, it should integrate very well. My PB10-NSD puts out much cleaner and deeper bass than the old 10" Polk.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

natescriven said:


> so is there a big volume difference when going between the two sets? How much power do you have?
> If you did get an SVS sub, it should integrate very well. My PB10-NSD puts out much cleaner and deeper bass than the old 10" Polk.


I do find a pretty significant difference between both systems. I would assume the difference is due to one system being rated at 6 ohms (SVS) vs 8 ohms (Klipsch) But if I leave the volumn on the receiver untouched and switch between the speakers, Klipsch to SVS I need to adjust the volumn by at least 4 -db min to get to about the same level. I can play the SVS as reference and listen contently but the Klipsch are much to loud at the level for my eyes and my room. I purchased the Onk-808 receiver which I have been told by members on this board that it has more then enough power to drive this speakers.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

The reason you have such a db difference is due to the RF's SENSITIVITY 98dB @ 2.83V / 1m at 8 ohms and SVS are 90db at 6 ohms.....this is with one watt.



Your 808 should have zero problems running either speaker....my speakers are 87db at 8 ohm and even though I may have to turn the volume knob up a bit more, they sure shine when I do.

The thing is.....do you like the way the Klipsch rock or the SVS? I have to admit I wish you had a set of MTS there as well.:R:whistling:


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I think that 2 sets of speakers wight now is plenty.. I am having a hard enough time deciding between the two. To add another set.. would make it near impossible. The tough part is that like both and you should hear them together.. wow!! But I can only afford one set .
I find the Klipsch has more bang.. but the SVS have more depth. I guess I am worried that should I pick one (which I have to) I might be missing out. Also not knowing if I have optomized the SVS' maybe they to can pack the same punch of the Klipsch??


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

IrishStout said:


> I think that 2 sets of speakers wight now is plenty.. I am having a hard enough time deciding between the two. To add another set.. would make it near impossible. The tough part is that like both and you should hear them together.. wow!! But I can only afford one set .
> I find the Klipsch has more bang.. but the SVS have more depth. I guess I am worried that should I pick one (which I have to) I might be missing out. Also not knowing if I have optomized the SVS' maybe they to can pack the same punch of the Klipsch??




Ok...I'm going to play the devils advocate here then:devil: 

Since there is not a clear cut winner "cool":T

Which one looks better? (you have the WAF and impress friends):sarcastic:
Which one is cheaper? (saved cash can support new sub) :spend:
Which one makes you the happiest when watching movies/listening to music in a dark room with a gin & tonic in hand?:bigsmile: 

I prefer detail/clearness over loudness...I can always turn up the volume or turn on the sub to make it loud.:whistling:

I just think its cool that there is not a clear cut winner in your home with these speakers.


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

IrishStout said:


> Well I ordered some banana plugs from Monoproce but have yet to receive them. I would like the banana clips so I can better compare the speakers in a decent amount of time instead of the 5 - 10 minutes it takes each time to switch the speakers to listen to the same section of a movie.
> However, I am able to compare the STS-02 and the RF82 Klipsch musically in quick succession and I find the SVS superior in sound, except when it comes to Rap/Techno, only becasue the Klipsch can go much lower, which I rarely listen to anymore. The SVS seem to just have more detail and make you feel like you are there. This clearity and mid range imagery follow the SVS in to movies with music sound tracks (most movies have them). I do hoever find the centre channel to be a little lack luster. Let me try to explain, in Stars Wars Attack of the Clones the the lightsabers and ships are heard with the SVS's but not entirely felt.. however with the RF82 and RC62.. they are felt. There is one scene where they are searchng for the shape-changer in the bar. Obi-wan cuts off the Shape-Changers arm and the sound of the lightsaber with the RF82's almost makes you jump out of your seat, and then Anikin screams out.. with the SVS's you can tell Anikan has rasied his voice but with the RF82's you can tell he is actually screaming. Also the Klipsch seem to come alive the louder you play them.. however with a 7 and 9 year old right now and a wife who does not really enjoy listen to movies at reference.. I am not sure how many times I would truely be able to get them loud enough to really enjoy them? So here I almost split the speakers.
> I am also only listen to the speakers with pretty much stock settings. I am sure the SVS's can be made to be heard with a little more umph?? But I wanted to have a level playing field when testing.. is this a bad way of testng I wonder? So needless to day.. I am still a little undecided right now.. The unfortunite thing is I need to return one of the pairs by the end of next week.
> On a side note, I only listen to music occassionally and watch movies and Tv alot more often.. mind you music did not sound good with my Klipsch Quintets so should I keep the SVS over the RF82's I might start listen a little more.
> The difficulty in the decision as well is I would like to keep the speakers I keep for some time and want to try to make the best decision for now and the long run..


Hello Sir,

I was pretty much in the same situation as yours recently. While I was readying myself with changing my B&W 600s to the SVS S-series - I too felt a bit worried if I would achieve that certain oomph, depth and larger soundstage that bigger speakers normally give. While I do know that the SVS s-series had good detail and uncolored presentation, still the thought of that oomph factor lingered my mind.

At the very last minute, I decided to make a blind leap of faith and got the M-series instead and couldnt be happier.
I dont like the situation where Im listening to the s-series and asking myself "what if I had the M-series instead?" I too thought about the long term use than upgrading soon, aesthetics, WAF, etc - and the M-series won.
while Im not trying to dissuade you from your choices - Im merely narrating my own considerations that might possibly help your decision making :bigsmile: 

Good luck in your choice!


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Tufelhundin said:


> Ok...I'm going to play the devils advocate here then:devil:
> 
> Since there is not a clear cut winner "cool":T
> 
> ...



1) I would say the Klipsch wins if you are looking for big and brawly.. yet the SVS's are more like a lean ballerina
2) The SVS's are cheaper by about $80
3) This is where things get complicated.. I love the SVS for music, which is about 10% of the time and they are great for instrumentals in movies like Star Wars... however, if you want to feel the explosions.. the Klipsch win hands down. I can listen to the SVS at reference but I had to cover my ears with the Klipsch so I could turn it down LOL.. 

In regards to buying the M-series.. let's put it this way.. if I had money like yours, I would burn mine :bigsmile:

This should be easier :hissyfit:


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I just had an ephiany... I think? So I think I was maybe not doing the SVS justice in the way that I was testing them against the Klipsch RF82's. I had read that some people with the S-Series speakers after Audessey setup noted that the Centre channel was coming up at + 2db. I think this is also the recommendation that someone at SVS I think told a user to add?? Anyway, still learning my AVR, I found where to increase this number and I did. What a huge difference this made. These speakers can now compete with the Klipsch. The sound was more in my face so to speak and had more umph.. but yet still sounded far superior when it came to music. I will say the STS-02's lack the same umph down low.. but have more mid range then the big boys RF82's. So I am not sure if this is called cheating during a test? Maybe more of a leveling the field? I think should I one day be able to add a better sub then my KSW10" it will make up for the less base feel I get with the STS-02's then the RF82's. I think this primarly because of the differnce in sensitivities between the two sets of speakers? KRF 82's at 98dbvs 90 for the SVS..
Anyone out there know if any of the above makes any sense? Is this possible?

I would love to hear the views of both SVS and Klipsch owners if possible.. plus of course anyone else who would like to chime in


----------



## macdon (Dec 11, 2010)

IrishStout said:


> Well I just had an ephiany... I think? So I think I was maybe not doing the SVS justice in the way that I was testing them against the Klipsch RF82's. I had read that some people with the S-Series speakers after Audessey setup noted that the Centre channel was coming up at + 2db. I think this is also the recommendation that someone at SVS I think told a user to add?? Anyway, still learning my AVR, I found where to increase this number and I did. What a huge difference this made. These speakers can now compete with the Klipsch. The sound was more in my face so to speak and had more umph.. but yet still sounded far superior when it came to music. I will say the STS-02's lack the same umph down low.. but have more mid range then the big boys RF82's. So I am not sure if this is called cheating during a test? Maybe more of a leveling the field? I think should I one day be able to add a better sub then my KSW10" it will make up for the less base feel I get with the STS-02's then the RF82's. I think this primarly because of the differnce in sensitivities between the two sets of speakers? KRF 82's at 98dbvs 90 for the SVS..
> Anyone out there know if any of the above makes any sense? Is this possible?
> 
> I would love to hear the views of both SVS and Klipsch owners if possible.. plus of course anyone else who would like to chime in


My Rotel pre/pro doesnt have audyssey but I do have a couple of friends who told me that after their audyssey calibration, they had to hike the volume of their center speaker in their AVR just to keep up with their L&R speakers. One friend hiked his to +4, while the other one is +6. 

With regards to speaker sensitivities, Klipsch are known to have very efficient (high sensitivity) speakers, so if you're auditioning speakers at the same volume level - the higher sensitivity speaker will always sound louder.

I have a 15" coaxial speaker that has a sensitivity of 98db and powered by a Single Ended (SET) 300B tubes that has a power of only 8watts. It easily fills our 50sqm living room with music at only 10 0'clock volume level.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Well after alot of diliburation, I have decided to keep the SVS over the Klipsch. It was still a very difficult decision but the overall functionality, HT and Music, plus the excellent mids that just filled the room and I had to keep them. That and the fact that I have no issues listen to the SVS at reference but found the Klipsch to high (not loud) and I could only listen for a short amount of time before my ears started to hurt? More then likely because of the room and lack of obsorbing material or something?? But i had to go with what sounded best in the current room. So the Klispch go back tomorrow.. I will be a little sad to see them go but happy to get to know my SVS better 
Thanks to everyone for your opinions and help, you guys and gals all rock!!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats on your decision, either way, for you being able to test different speakers in your own home at your own leisure is not something a lot of people do not do / or can not. 


There should be no remorse, and you should be able to sit back and enjoy....and that's whats it all about.


Plus, since your an SVS owner you get return customer discount "new sub":bigsmile:.....or do as I...I bought my first PBU in B stock and a year alter got my 2nd B Stock PBU.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm happy to ear that you love them. I went for SVS speaker too and I'm really happy. Unfortunately it's the first set of "good" or I should say "great" speaker I've ever owned. So I don't know how they compare to other speaker of the same price. But I do know that they sound great and even when turning the volume up I could listen to them for hours and hours without having my ears hurt. I guess they just sound good and natural. I don't get the impression to listen from speaker but rater to listen to a real scene. That the best way I could describe them.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I have to agree. The sound that comes out of the speakers do not sound recreated in the least. The sound out of these speakers just sounds clean and clear. I have yet to run the Audessey setup on my Onkyo yet as I waiting for stands for my rears, only a set of Polk R10's I bought a long time ago.. or I might just use my exisitng Klipsch Qunits. I am thinking the Polk because they an go to 80hz where as my klipsch cut off at 120hz I believe. Not sure that would make a huge difference with surrounds but I wil just have to test to find out


----------

